# Good buddy just called me



## Gadawg (Feb 14, 2019)

He had a panic attack yesterday that put him in the ER.  Everything was fine physically.  He knew I had a history of panic attacks so he called me.  I asked how he's been feeling otherwise.  

Low libido
low energy 
sleeping like shit
no motivation to do anything (including things he really loves)
trouble focusing
foggy


Where do you think this is heading?  


ER docs said he needed to see his GP

His gp said he's healthy and should try to lower stress........


----------



## Straight30weight (Feb 14, 2019)

Lol lower stress. Cuz it’s just that easy. Maybe they should find out why he can’t deal with stress in the first place. 

Someone needs to run some bloodwork on the man.


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 14, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Lol lower stress. Cuz it’s just that easy. Maybe they should find out why he can’t deal with stress in the first place.
> 
> Someone needs to run some bloodwork on the man.




They ran enough bloodwork in the ER to insure he was "healthy". I told him to call his doc back and what tests to demand


----------



## Straight30weight (Feb 14, 2019)

Both my brothers suffer from the same symptoms. One has been checked and his test levels are in the mid 100’s. Why he won’t get it fixed is beyond me, I certainly wasn’t going to live the rest of my life like that.


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 14, 2019)

Those are all symptoms of depression also.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 14, 2019)

Iron1 said:


> Those are all symptoms of depression also.



Was gonna say you don't want to jump to a conclusion or assume the blood work will show trt is the answer. It sounds like depression to me too. 

So why can't he get the blood work done?


----------



## Elivo (Feb 14, 2019)

Iron1 said:


> Those are all symptoms of depression also.



This right here, having low T symptoms doesn’t automatically mean low t, that’s the issue with a lot of conditions, the symptoms can be so similar between them, he needs to get specific blood work done to see if it is in fact low t issue. Easy way to rule that out


----------



## BrotherJ (Feb 14, 2019)

Sounds like it could be a myriad of issues and more testing/research is needed. Blood tests, psych eval, counseling, etc...If he goes down the typical route he will probably be diagnosed with an anxiety/panic disorder be prescribed an SSRI or beta-blocker and that's about it. I dealt with similar issues (including panic attacks) and the only thing that ever fixed it wasn't a "thing" but a lifestyle change. 

Panic attacks are the body's fight or flight response; problem is you aren't running from a serial killer when it triggers. You could be sitting at home on your couch and have a panic attack for no discernible reason. Anxiety and panic attacks are slow-burn of little small stuff until it all boils over and becomes too much. Then people try to identify a single reason why they have these symptoms without recognizing "the big picture" of the totality of their lifestyle, mental health.


----------



## Rhino99 (Feb 14, 2019)

BrotherJ said:


> Sounds like it could be a myriad of issues and more testing/research is needed. Blood tests, psych eval, counseling, etc...If he goes down the typical route he will probably be diagnosed with an anxiety/panic disorder be prescribed an SSRI or beta-blocker and that's about it. I dealt with similar issues (including panic attacks) and the only thing that ever fixed it wasn't a "thing" but a lifestyle change.
> 
> Panic attacks are the body's fight or flight response; problem is you aren't running from a serial killer when it triggers. You could be sitting at home on your couch and have a panic attack for no discernible reason. Anxiety and panic attacks are slow-burn of little small stuff until it all boils over and becomes too much. Then people try to identify a single reason why they have these symptoms without recognizing "the big picture" of the totality of their lifestyle, mental health.



Great observation


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 14, 2019)

Believe me, Ive dealt with depression and anxiety my entire life.  It very well might be those things but it seems that doctors should be ruling out a very simple and largely probable cause right off the bat before pursuing other avenues.


----------



## Straight30weight (Feb 14, 2019)

Funny thing is another sign of low t is depression


----------



## BrotherJ (Feb 14, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> Believe me, Ive dealt with depression and anxiety my entire life.  It very well might be those things but it seems that doctors should be ruling out a very simple and largely probable cause right off the bat before pursuing other avenues.



I'll clarify I was being slightly cynical in my post regarding the medical community and their hard-on for prescribing SSRI and beta-blockers,all of which ARE useful and have their place, but are extremely over-prescribed. The easiest thing for doctors and/or psychs to do is go "you have depression here's a pill" and not do any digging into things like low-T, thyroid issues, diet, lifestyle etc...


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 15, 2019)

BrotherJ said:


> I'll clarify I was being slightly cynical in my post regarding the medical community and their hard-on for prescribing SSRI and beta-blockers,all of which ARE useful and have their place, but are extremely over-prescribed. The easiest thing for doctors and/or psychs to do is go "you have depression here's a pill" and not do any digging into things like low-T, thyroid issues, diet, lifestyle etc...




My issue also.  And in my case, every SSRI that I ever took made me feel much much worse.  If you look at how low their success rates are statistically, you have to wonder about a conspiracy to promote them in the first place.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Feb 15, 2019)

Man,this happened to me last year, 1st time in my life. I never had anxiety,and it slowly came on w/ age, stress and statin use. (Read up on statins and anxiety if you use them).
So my dog died last Xmas AM, dropped dead at only 3 years old. So I was depressed/saddened as f**k. The next week we were going to Disney,and I just go for the family and hate it. So all I did was pound booze all week, like a lot. (Bad binge being depressed, etc.). Job at the time was stressful as F**k for a whole year project, that was very unpleasant.

Anyways, came home, stopped the drinking, and was just sitting watching TV at night w/ the wife. So I had a large coffee, w/ espresso shot in it earlier). All of a sudden my heart just started racing for whatever reason. (Caffeine, cold turkey off alcohol binge, the stress, etc). Didnt know what was happening (wife called ambulance, was thinking heart attack, my Dad died at age 47 from heart disease, multiple heart attacks, so she always worries).

Anyways, they inject you right in the ambulance w/ something. I felt 100% better right there and asked if I can go back in the house. They sasid "no" and took me in. anyways, spent the night, got tons of tests done,and it was good to hear the Dr. tell me how strong my heart is. (I guess one never really knows w/ out lots of tests).

That was one time,and I hope never again. Life is back to normal, but slow burning things (stress, booze binges, certain meds, caffeine) can lead up to an episode.
Hoping for the best for your buddy..


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 15, 2019)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Man,this happened to me last year, 1st time in my life. I never had anxiety,and it slowly came on w/ age, stress and statin use. (Read up on statins and anxiety if you use them).
> So my dog died last Xmas AM, dropped dead at only 3 years old. So I was depressed/saddened as f**k. The next week we were going to Disney,and I just go for the family and hate it. So all I did was pound booze all week, like a lot. (Bad binge being depressed, etc.). Job at the time was stressful as F**k for a whole year project, that was very unpleasant.
> 
> Anyways, came home, stopped the drinking, and was just sitting watching TV at night w/ the wife. So I had a large coffee, w/ espresso shot in it earlier). All of a sudden my heart just started racing for whatever reason. (Caffeine, cold turkey off alcohol binge, the stress, etc). Didnt know what was happening (wife called ambulance, was thinking heart attack, my Dad died at age 47 from heart disease, multiple heart attacks, so she always worries).
> ...




Thanks man. Yeah, Id never take a statin.  Pure poison.  Bet they gave you IV valium.  God that stuff's heaven.  I dont want to ever know where I could get my hands on it cuz Id be dead in a month. Lol

I turned myself into a full blown alcoholic largely as self medication for these issues.  Learning to cope now as a sober guy.  Gonna be a long road.  TRT plus a lot of cardio is a winning combo though. Working on cognitive behavior therapy now.


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 15, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> A lot of cardio is a winning combo though. Working on cognitive behavior therapy now.



I'm telling you....I have never been able to explain how jogging/running makes me feel...mainly Freedom/Life!! I keep seeing folks run and it kills me that I'm not able to yet....but I can't WAIT to get back to it.......makes me feel so alive and peaceful!!! Hope it does the same for you!!


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 15, 2019)

jennerrator said:


> I'm telling you....I have never been able to explain how jogging/running makes me feel...mainly Freedom/Life!! I keep seeing folks run and it kills me that I'm not able to yet....but I can't WAIT to get back to it.......makes me feel so alive and peaceful!!! Hope it does the same for you!!




Off trail climbing of mtns is my favorite.  There's about 750k acres of national forest around my cabin so my scouting for hunting seasons turns into brutal cardio that I live for. Ill pick out a ridge Ive never been on top of from my topo maps and start climbing.  Have no idea how many miles Ive done up there off trail in the last seven years but it's definitely in the thousands.  

Best part is that every foot you climb, the further you are from all other people.


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 15, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> Off trail climbing of mtns is my favorite.  There's about 750k acres of national forest around my cabin so my scouting for hunting seasons turns into brutal cardio that I live for. Ill pick out a ridge Ive never been on top of from my topo maps and start climbing.  Have no idea how many miles Ive done up there off trail in the last seven years but it's definitely in the thousands.
> 
> Best part is that every foot you climb, the further you are from all other people.



Man, I love trail climbing also..all that shit is awesome!!! I just know for me...being constantly active is what life's about...I'll never understand the way some folks can't wait to sit on the couch or favorite chair and do nothing...weight lifting alone isn't enough for me...never has been...that's why I consider myself athletic...everything has to be used..lol


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Feb 16, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> Thanks man. Yeah, Id never take a statin.  Pure poison.  Bet they gave you IV valium.  God that stuff's heaven.  I dont want to ever know where I could get my hands on it cuz Id be dead in a month. Lol
> 
> I turned myself into a full blown alcoholic largely as self medication for these issues.  Learning to cope now as a sober guy.  Gonna be a long road.  TRT plus a lot of cardio is a winning combo though. Working on cognitive behavior therapy now.



Good, for you, good to hear...


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 16, 2019)

jennerrator said:


> Man, I love trail climbing also..all that shit is awesome!!! I just know for me...being constantly active is what life's about...I'll never understand the way some folks can't wait to sit on the couch or favorite chair and do nothing...weight lifting alone isn't enough for me...never has been...that's why I consider myself athletic...everything has to be used..lol



Same here. Love it.  Ill never have big legs because of it but oh well.


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 16, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> Same here. Love it.  *Ill never have big legs because of it but oh well*.



EXACTLY!!!...lol...We'll live!!!!


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Feb 16, 2019)

If I listened to my GP, I'd be on SSRIs and Cialis right now...  Despite the fact that my testosterone was in the 200s, his logical conclusion was that I was depressed and I needed to be on SSRIs to deal with my lack of energy and motivation combined with sleeping 12+ hours per day.  Well, we all know what he recommended the Cialis for...


----------



## Chillinlow (Feb 17, 2019)

So is going to get his blood work done? If he has insurance they pay for all our blood work every year along with annual physical this is where I would have him start any family doctor will not have a issue checking t levels with all the other bloods


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 17, 2019)

Yep. They made him wear a heart halter for a day first and then hes got an echo scheduled for next week. If all that is ok, theyre moving to bloodwork.


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 22, 2019)

His total test was the only hormone they would check.  Came back at 331.  Doctor said thats fine.  All his other stuff looks good.  She wants to look at his thyroid now


----------

